
NIPS test of time award talk: Make AI rigorous again - boltzmannbrain
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1553236368100930&id=375737692517476&refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Ft.co%2FLgZXID19c5&_rdr
======
boltzmannbrain
Ali Rahimi @ ~57min

